# Panel labels required?



## ADAguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Please confirm:

1. Breakers in electric panels require labels.

2. Any alterations to lighting within an auditorium stairwell require permits.

3. Panels controlling emergency lighting must be located with a view of the areas being lit.

4. Emergency lighting levels in a live theater must be maintained at all times.

5. If additional emergency lighting is provided it must be tied to the emergency power circuit.

Thank you in advance


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2016)

605.3.1 Labeling.  	Doors into electrical control panel rooms shall be marked with a plainly visible and legible sign stating ELECTRICAL ROOM or similar approved wording. The disconnecting means for each service, feeder or branch circuit originating on a switchboard or panelboard shall be legibly and durably marked to indicate its purpose unless such purpose is clearly evident.

	1. Breakers in electric panels require labels.

	See above

	2. Any alterations to lighting within an auditorium stairwell require permits.

	Most ahj's yes

	3. Panels controlling emergency lighting must be located with a view of the areas being lit.

	No

	4. Emergency lighting levels in a live theater must be maintained at all times.

	Not sure the question??    Exit signs??    Illumination of exit way???

	5. If additional emergency lighting is provided it must be tied to the emergency power circuit.

	Needs some means of secondary power?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 8, 2016)

emergency lighting within an auditorium must be maintained at all times -

No ==

*SECTION 1006 MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION *

*1006.1 Illumination required. *

The _means of egress_, including the _exit discharge_, shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the _means of egress_ is occupied. 

*Exceptions: *

   	1. Occupancies in Group U.    	2. _Aisle accessways_ in Group A.    	3. _Dwelling units_ and _sleeping units_ in Groups R-1, R-2 and R-3.    	4. _Sleeping units_ of Group I occupancies.


----------



## north star (Feb 8, 2016)

*$ ~ $*

*1. * Yes, ...see Article 408.4, `08 NEC

*2.* Yes, ...see Section 105.1, `12 IBC

*3.* No ! Not sure of your question.....Please clarify !

*4.* The capability to provide emergency illumination is required

to be maintained at all times, not the actual lighting event.

*5.* No ! Batteries can be used to provide emergency illumination.

*$ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you all for confirming my findings;

post-its and markered masking tape don't count for labels?

If this were a market, sweep sheets would be required before, during and after events to verify all emergency lighting works.

A civic auditorium, circa 1935 has been redecorated recently, no contrasting stripes at beginning and ends of flights of stairs; flights and landing carpet colors are dark patterened which absorbs single pendent fixture light (no fixtures above flights) 1fc for exiting not maintainable. Big trip and fall potential.


----------



## north star (Feb 9, 2016)

*# : : : #*



> " post-its and markered masking tape don't count for labels? "


Optimally, ...each individual circuit should be labeled in a permanent& *LEGIBLE* manner............IMO, something that accurately identifies

the circuit is better than nothing at all !

*# : : : #*


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, but will that stand up as defense in court? masking tape with pencil markings?


----------



## tmurray (Feb 18, 2016)

Pencil and masking tape are not permanent.


----------



## north star (Feb 19, 2016)

*% 0 0 %*

In the `08 NEC, at Article 408.4, ...the statement of requiring "permanency"

of the labeling of each circuit breaker in a panelboard, refers to the accuracy

of the circuit(s) being identified, and not the method being used in the

labeling.

A Fine Print Note ( FPN ) after this particular Article section, clarifies the

statement of being permanently labeled........I believe that the intent is to

have an accurate & legibly labeled circuit breaker, and not so much the

method of labeling.

Besides, inside some panelboards, there is a cardboard sheet of paper,

either affixed to the inside panelboard door, or inserted in a plastic sleeve.

How "permanent" is that ?

While the masking tape & pencil scenario [ might not ] be the optimal

application, ...as long as it is accurate & legible, ...IMO, it would be

compliant...............What a court of law would rule is anyone's guess.

From the `14 NEC, Article 408.4,  " ...no circuit shall be described in

a manner that depends on transient conditions of occupancy".

*% 0 0 %*


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 1, 2017)

north star said:


> *% 0 0 %*
> 
> In the `08 NEC, at Article 408.4, ...the statement of requiring "permanency"
> 
> ...



Agree with the North Star.  If you look up 408.4 in the 2014, you will see that they added language stating that the breaker identification must have an *"Approved Degree of Detail"* or something like that.  This is a huge point that most people miss.  The intent is that someone who isn't an electrician can figure out what the breaker controls.  This code is one of the most violated codes in the NEC.  The majority of inspectors check that something is written there, on the panel schedule.  But they don't check "what" is written.  Inspectors need to improve on this.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 2, 2017)

How many inspectors run around a building checking to see that each breaker is marked correctly. This would increase my inspection time greatly.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 2, 2017)

Good ones check for this.  It doesn't increase one's inspection time.  The most flagrant violation is abbreviations that have no easy-to-understand meaning.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 2, 2017)

Once again - the point is that someone who is not an electrician can understand what the breaker is supposed to control.  It seems that you've missed the whole point of the code change entirely.  Nobody is saying to "run around the building."  One can check the panel for an Approved Degree of Detail on the breaker identification in the same amount of time that they would normally check that the panel is labelled.


----------



## steveray (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't agree with #3, there are some gimmes in assembly egress for lighting levels, #5 I would probably have to see a little more detail, If it is not required for emergency I don't know that I could require it to be on emergency. I would allow more than the minimum to be on emergency (life safety branch) if someone chose to.

"How many inspectors run around a building checking to see that each breaker is marked correctly. This would increase my inspection time greatly."

It's easy to catch/fix after the fact. When the elderly person drives through the bank and hits a wire, I shut down the bank when I can't find the right breaker to isolate....Gets fixed fast.


----------

